# Dos osciladores con LM555. Problema



## turmix (Oct 6, 2009)

hola

ante todo, dejadme decir que soy un principiante en estas lides y necesito alguna idea. puede que la solucion sea sencilla, pero como no la se, os pido consejo a los entendidos.

estoy haciendo un circuito con dos osciladores en paralelo basados en el tipico del 555 con un control pitch para cada uno. funcionan estupendamente bien cuando se alimentan los osciladores cada uno con su fuente. pero si saco la alimentacion de una sola fuente para los dos (como en el esquema que adjunto) al mover un potenciometro afecta levemente a la frecuencia del otro oscilador, lo que lo hace inservible para mis propositos. las salidas las mezclaria en un mezclador externo.

donde sale un altavoz en el esquema hay en realidad un jack TS con el negativo a tierra.
como se soluciona esto? la solucion seria dos baterias independientes, pero me ayudaria a aprender un poco mas e ir avanzando saber como se haria.

espero haberme explicado
saludos, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2009)

La unica forma de que te afecte la frecuencia es que la fuente de alimentación que estas usando sea de muy poca corriente de salida, pero para empezar, arma bien el circuito según las especificaciones y comenzá conectando un capacitor de de 0.1uF entre el pin 5 de cada 555 y masa para estabilizar el divisor interno. Probá así y comentá los resultados.


----------



## turmix (Oct 6, 2009)

ezavalla, gracias por la respuesta.

ya probe a poner condensadores de 0,1 y 0,01u en el pin 5, pero parecio no tener ningun efecto en absoluto.
tambien probe con una fuente regulable de 9v y lo mismo. estoy metiendo 3v con un portapilas con dos LR6, y como decia, funcionan de maravilla alimentandolos por separado. 
el circuito esta revisado y esta bien (es un montaje muy sencillo)

es como si al mover el potenciometro de un circuito se este alterando la tension entrante (aunque en pequeña medida) en el otro circuito.


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 6, 2009)

no soy un gran entendido pero no deberías poner el negativo del segundo circuito directamente en paralelo con la fuente? tal y como tienes el positivo? sin ningún componente del primer circuito en serie...

un saludo


----------



## radni (Oct 6, 2009)

Poné un capacitor de por lo menos 1000 microfaradios por 10 V en paralelo con la alimentación y comentá los resultados.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2009)

Es muy raro...

Ahora poné un capacitor de 100uF entre masa y alimentación de cada 555, bien cerca de los pines y probá que pasa.
Si el problema sigue, alimentá por separado, pero con la misma fuente, a cada uno de los 555. Para eso conectá un cable a cada terminal 8 y a cada terminal 1, y juntalos directamente en la conexión de la fuente de alimentación, sin ningun otro cable intermedio que los alimente.

Si eso no soluciona el problema, hay dos alternativas:


 Posteas una foto de como los has montado y conectado para que veamos que pasa.
 O llamás a un exorcista para que saque los demonios de ese circuito.
  Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 6, 2009)

¿Puedo agregar el número 3 a la lista?

3. Aclará cómo conectaste los cursores de los potenciómetros.

En el esquema están al aire, en el circuito, ¿a dónde van?

Saludos


----------



## turmix (Oct 6, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es muy raro...
> 
> Ahora poné un capacitor de 100uF entre masa y alimentación de cada 555, bien cerca de los pines y probá que pasa.
> Si el problema sigue, alimentá por separado, pero con la misma fuente, a cada uno de los 555. Para eso conectá un cable a cada terminal 8 y a cada terminal 1, y juntalos directamente en la conexión de la fuente de alimentación, sin ningun otro cable intermedio que los alimente.
> ...



VOILA!!! bueno, pues solucionado...

Ante todo, daros las gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Como comentabas, he colocado un condensador de 4,7u (el que tenia mas a mano) entre los pines 1 y 8 de cada 555 y ahora si funciona bien. Habia otro asunto al mover el pot, y es que daba como picos interrumpiendo la continuidad de la señal en el otro oscilador. tambien se soluciono. supongo que con esto lo que se consigue es una carga que mantiene constante la tension en el IC. es correcto?

subo el esquema definitivo con los pots corregidos como bien apuntaba cacho.

Suena fantastico pasandolo por un procesador de efectos. Si teneis alguna sugerencia de mejora o idea sera bienvenida.

lo que se aprende! os quedo muy agradecido
salut!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2009)

Me alegro que te funcione bien.
Salutes!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola.

Aquí te dejo algo para que experimentes con el 555 ó 556 (dos 555 juntos).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## NTM (Oct 6, 2009)

em una duda que diferencia tiene le lm 555 con el lm555 ahi diferencia  o es el nombre original el lm 555


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola.
Existen muchos 555, de diferentes fabricantes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

